# Inexpensive saw for cutting wood blanks



## TurkeyWood (Feb 19, 2022)

I have blanks and other pieces of wood ranging from 2”-4” thick that I need to cut up. I don’t work wood myself, but I do send it to various woodworkers for projects. Is there a simple, inexpensive power saw that could achieve this?


----------



## Karl_TN (Feb 19, 2022)

Inexpensive equipment is normally associated with cheaply made stuff which might work well if you aren't cutting up very much. Many Woodturners have a bandsaw because it's so useful for processing wooden into turning blanks. Although a decent bandsaw isn't inexpensive unless you find a good deal on one at an auction or estate sale.

Posting some pics of what your wanting to process might help get you a better answer.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Greenacres2 (Feb 19, 2022)

For that thickness, a bandsaw comes to mind first. But…the “inexpensive “ part will be the other dimensions. A 14” bandsaw with no modification will generally cut up to 6” thick, 13” wide (14” is a theory!!) and whatever length you can handle to feed. 
That size saw can get a lot of work done, and with a good blade do a decent job cutting.
More info would help though!

edit to add: I type slower than Karl.


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Feb 19, 2022)

Anything to 5ish is within range of a skilsaw. Cutting through from both sides. Those saws are dirt cheap at yard sales and pawn shops. Even new at harbor freight isn't too bad.
Depends on size of blanks, that is the most dangerous option...
A mid size bandsaw like about 93 inch band length should do most of those cuts without endangering fingers as much!
Edit: I am even slower...
Second edit: skilsaws and small blanks would require something like hot glueing the blanks to a longer board to allow the fingers a margin of safety.


----------



## TurkeyWood (Feb 19, 2022)

First 2 pics are old heart pine that’s 4” thick. I have a lot of this heart pine of varying sizes. Everything else I have are blanks that are 1.25-2” thick like in the 3rd picture. I just want some straight, clean cuts.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Feb 19, 2022)

I used to use my table saw, miter saw and circular saw for processing blanks. I burned up 2 table saws in a year. I finally broke down and bought a good bandsaw. Best money I ever spent! They are so versatile. It has been said up above, inexpensive usually means cheaply made. If you plan on doing a lot of processing, buy a good saw. Its worth it in the long run. Selling wood I've processed paid for the bandsaw and a miter saw in several months. I didn't have the money to just go buy a $1400 bandsaw but it's paid for itself.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Feb 19, 2022)

Too bad you're on the opposite side of the state, we could work out some trades for processing.


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Feb 19, 2022)

If only this one piece, I would hunt a good friend with construction tools and see if they would run this one through for maybe the cost of a Diablo saw blade. Still cheaper than buying your own saw if only one set of blanks.


----------



## El Guapo (Feb 19, 2022)

Table saw with crosscut sled (very easy and cheap to build, or a bandsaw. Don’t overlook a handsaw as an option either. If you’re not dealing with a large quantity, that may be sufficient for you.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TurkeyWood (Feb 19, 2022)

Right now it’s a good bit.


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Feb 19, 2022)

That may require a beam saw. We can rent them local at lowes.


----------



## TurkeyWood (Feb 20, 2022)

2feathers Creative Making said:


> That may require a beam saw. We can rent them local at lowes.


Thought about that too. Obviously I have a good bit of work removing nails before things get going.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 20, 2022)

TurkeyWood said:


> Thought about that too. Obviously I have a good bit of work removing nails before things get going.


Do you have a good metal detector for locating old nails & screws? Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1 | Creative 1


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 20, 2022)

Bandsaw is your best safest tool, as said above. Those beams look pretty big, you could cut wider board from them on a bandsaw, which I think there would be a market for, being Heart Pine...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 20, 2022)

A chainsaw might come in handy for some of the big cuts, to get the beams to manageable size. Chuck

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 20, 2022)

bandsaw + chainsaw. In my opinion a table saw is horrible choice for small blanks and wet wood. Might be more money but how much are fingers worth!!!

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## scootac (Feb 20, 2022)

Mike1950 said:


> ..... but how much are fingers worth!!!


Don't know $ value......but I'd rather lose a pinky than the trigger one!!!
If I had a choice......

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## TurkeyWood (Feb 21, 2022)

Nature Man said:


> Do you have a good metal detector for locating old nails & screws? Chuck


That I don’t have. Was told by someone else that I need one.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TurkeyWood (Feb 24, 2022)

What do you think of using a sawzall to cut it up in chunks? I’m not looking for boards out of this, just call blanks.


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Feb 24, 2022)

Length wise cuts are a pain but crosswise cuts with the sawzall are ok. The blanks could be cut with a skilsaw set to 2 1/4 inch depth and use a rip fence. The blocks could be chunked at the notch to give you a manageable length.


----------



## TurkeyWood (Feb 24, 2022)

Just gonna use the sawzall for crosswise cuts. A bandsaw for everything else. Good bit of nails in it so I felt a sawzall was an answer to that. Once I get a big chunk I can get those nails out easier before the bandsaw.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Feb 24, 2022)

Resaw blade on the bandsaw ? How many tpi?


----------



## TurkeyWood (Feb 25, 2022)

Please explain. I'm new to all this.


----------



## TurkeyWood (Feb 25, 2022)

2feathers Creative Making said:


> Resaw blade on the bandsaw ? How many tpi?


Since I can't figure out how to delete an errant post, here it is again. I don't know about resaw blades and tpi for what I'm wanting to do.


----------



## TurkeyWood (Feb 25, 2022)

I will add that I'm looking at the biggest, currently available bandsaw at Lowe's. It's a Porter-Cable 13.625-in 10-Amp stationary model #PCB330BS. Says it has a 6" cut depth and a 13.62" throat capacity (I don't know what this means). I was going with the biggest thing I could find that's currently available. It's probably a sucky brand, but I need to use my Lowe's card to get it and I don't want to pay that much right now to begin with. I'm cutting 2-4-in thick exotic blanks and old heart pine. I don't plan on using this every day, just need something when I want something cut. Right now I have a lot of heart pine I need to cut up.
​


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Feb 25, 2022)

You may need to resort to skilsaw at full depth from both sides then sawzall the remaining inch or two of thickness before running that through the bandsaw. Sounds like the saw may be a little small for that beam at full thickness.
The resaw blade is probably not available for that size saw. You will want a low tooth count band with as much width of cut as possible to keep the band from sticking in the pine. Resin buildup can be cut with pinesol. Keep a spray bottle near your bandsaw. It is safer than the deisel that the folks used in @hokie S trip to Indonesia.

As an alternative, use the chainsaw (even an electric chainsaw). Cut the beam lengthwise for a couple feet, crosscut with same chainsaw. Then switch to bandsaw. You will lose a little wood but if you are just after call blanks from those beams, you can afford the loss.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## TurkeyWood (Feb 26, 2022)

Thanks. Lots to consider. I had assumed since the bandsaw had a 6” cutting depth that I could use it to cut something 4” thick. Once again, I’m new to all this so I appreciate the help. I want to make sure I have as much info as I can get before making the first cut.


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Feb 26, 2022)

I had assumed the beams there were over 6 inches square. If they are 4 inches, you are ready to cut on the bandsaw.


----------



## TurkeyWood (Feb 26, 2022)

2feathers Creative Making said:


> I had assumed the beams there were over 6 inches square. If they are 4 inches, you are ready to cut on the bandsaw.


Thank you!


----------



## TurkeyWood (Mar 20, 2022)

I went the cheap and easy route on the band saw. I got the Porter Cable 13.625-in at Lowe’s. So far so good with the cuts I’ve made so far. I really haven’t gotten into the bulk of the project though. I figured since I’m only using this band saw once or twice a week at most the entry level unit would do if/until woodworking becomes a hobby.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TurkeyWood (Mar 26, 2022)

Nature Man said:


> A chainsaw might come in handy for some of the big cuts, to get the beams to manageable size. Chuck


I ended up getting a sawzall and it made short work of the beams I’ve cut so far.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

